# Web of Knowledge



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

Just wondering how many of the kenpo practioners are familiar with the web of knowledge.  Lets see what everybody has to say about it.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

I have read about it in the "Infinite Insights" however I am not that familiar with the concept.  My org doesn't utilize it...although I am sure it could be adapted to our material as well with a little work!

John


----------



## D.Cobb (Jan 17, 2002)

I only know about it from the encyclopedia. Our school didn't teach it.
--Dave


----------



## JD_Nelson (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi Rob, 

What a good topic.

I will take a risk to be wrong    I think a part of the Web of Knowledge is your experiences and when, where, and how you can apply these.  

Graphting (sp) seems like it would utilize the web of knowledge by taking tpieces of techniqes and combining them.  

Am I warm??


JD_Nelson


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 17, 2002)

The Web of Knowledge

The pattern of a web created, developed, designed, and used by Ed Parker to proritze self defense techniques according to the degree of difficulty in handling an attack.  This postulate teaches you to  (1) identify, define, and classify the types of encounters you may find yourself in; (2) thoroughly scrutinize the various methods in which weapons (natural or otherwise) can be employed; and (3) instinctively determine your choice of action to successfully combat the numerous encounters with which you may be confronted.  

When identifying the nature of an attack, youmust: (1) ascertain whether trouble is eminent in the ENVIRONMENT you are entering; (2) anticipate the possibilty of an encounter; and (3) eliminate the element of surprise you, you should  nevertheless, be prepared to instictively utilize your knowledge regardless of the predicament.

At an adanced stage, strategy and plans for defense and offense are not thought of conciously - they occur naturally.  For the  beginner, however, definig the predicament involves conciously classifying and categorizing the various types of attack, so that he can better utilize his more limited and less familiar set of tools.  Answers are more appropriately geared to attack situations when they are categorized into topics such as:
1.  Grabs and tackles
2.  Pushes
3.  Punches
4.  Kicks
5.  Holds and hugs
6.  Locks and chokes
7.  Weapons
8.  Multiple attacks

More of the web of knowledge to follow later.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 18, 2002)

Also helps define the themes for the belt ranks.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 20, 2002)

*More of the Web of Knowledge* 

Ed Parker came up with the idea of the Web of Knowledge while in Hawaii watching a spider build its web.  as he watched the spider builds it trap that was essential to the spider's survival, he pondered the  difficulties involved in learning theintracies of the martial arts.  suddenly, he was struck with an idea,  Could he not from this perfect design, construct an intellectual trap.  A trap that would aid in retaining Martial Arts knowledge.  If one web could be constructed to ensnare victims could one be created to  to ensnare knowledge.  The web is prioritized according to the degree of difficulty in handling an attack:

*Garbs and Tackles*  - The beginning student should have a good chance against a grab, where the opponent does not instantly plan a punch.  without an immediate follow-up, a grab is basically inactive.

*Pushes* - Because of the  forward momentum of pushes, they require more timing than grabs, but not as much as the required timing fora punch

*Punches* - Still a greater degree of timing is required to defend against a punch, due to faster speed and force of the punch

*Kicks* - Not only do kicks require timing, but they have potentially greater power than punches -- thus making them more dangerous

*Holds and Hugs* - These in turn are more difficult because of the restriction of body movement and the limited number of available weapons and targets.  There is a real danger taken to the ground

*Chokes and Locks* - These are more dangerous than Holds and Hugs, as they have the potential of causing broken limbs and even instant death

*Weapons* - The timing and power associated with weapons easilyrates them as being the most difficult to handle.  Your opponent has a range advantage; with high probability of serious injury or death

*Multiple Attacks* - Defense against multiple attacks requires skill and strategy.  Being attacked by more than one opponent increases the probability of serious injury or death, and therefore, should be viewed as being equivalent to a single attacker well versed in the use of a weapon

From the Encyclopedia of Kenpo by Ed Parker


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought I would revive this thread.  It can make for some interesting comments, debates, and exchanges of ideas.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 9, 2003)

I prefer the cycle of considerations to the web because the cycle is where your head needs to be and the web is a place to list techs. Just a thought.


----------



## Seig (Jul 9, 2003)

Is the cycle you mention similiar to the _Preparatory_ Considerations?


----------



## cdhall (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I prefer the cycle of considerations to the web because the cycle is where your head needs to be and the web is a place to list techs. Just a thought. *



I don't know anything about the Cycle of Considerations, but it is not equivalent to the Web of Knowledge.

It sounds as if the Cycle of Considerations is something to consider before/during combat.

The Web of Knowledge is how Mr. Parker organized Kenpo into a progressive, logical system which facilitated his adopting a belief in a belt ranking system.

These concepts do not appear to be remotely related.  I think the Cycle of Considerations was developed by Mr. Hancock and I think he has a poster about it but I don't know much else and I am pretty sure it does not relate to the function and purpose of the Web of Knowledge.  

http://po.kenpo2000.com/item3.htm

I think it would make a good thread of its own if someone wants to start a thread to discuss it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *I don't know anything about the Cycle of Considerations, but it is not equivalent to the Web of Knowledge.
> 
> It sounds as if the Cycle of Considerations is something to consider before/during combat.
> ...


wrong, wrong, wrong,
Ed parker invented the eight considerations not Skip. Skip just put a modern title to the same old Parker concept. You new to kenpo?


----------



## cdhall (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *wrong, wrong, wrong,
> Ed parker invented the eight considerations not Skip. Skip just put a modern title to the same old Parker concept. You new to kenpo? *



Yes, I am new.  I started in 1984 which was about 4years after you did according to your profile.

If you are talking about the Eight Preparatory Considerations, then I knwo what you are referring to.

Mr. Parker invented a lot of terms to facilitate communication.  So why don't you use them and quit being insulting?

I put up a link to Mr. Hancock's Cycle of Considerations poster which supports my assertion that it is Mr. Hancocks.  The link is from the Kenpo2000 website and it does not mention The Eight Preparatory Considerations so how was I to know they were related?

If you are talking about the Eight Preparatory Considerations then say so.  And if they are the same then why was the name changed?


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jul 9, 2003)

Uh...no, I don't think that the Web, "is just a place to list techs."

The techniques are where they are on this circular slide rule because of the nature of the attacks, not because of some arbitrary assignment. That's preciesly a matter of defining, "where your head needs to be."

It is also worth noting that the Web helps set, for students--including us--challenges that we can psychologically handle, as well as physically respond to.

Adding more stuff to learn is nifty. Still, there's some danger of leaving kenpo completely encrusted...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> *Yes, I am new.  I started in 1984 which was about 4years after you did according to your profile.
> 
> If you are talking about the Eight Preparatory Considerations, then I knwo what you are referring to.
> ...


your right,
I thought the word "considerations"  was clue enough but I may have been wrong. The only difference is the mention of attitude; it seems the Tatum guys use the word "acceptance" but the gist is the same. Skip broke down the term range into dimensional stage of action but they both mean the same thing. If you read some of my former posts you will see that I have refered to the eight considerations and people didn't know what I was talking about either. I reject the term "preperatory" because it suggests you are done considering once the fight has begun. In fact I have never heard that term put toguether with considerations; so I may not know what you are even talking about. I say again Skip did not come up with the concept and just because he lists his "cycle" on the Kenpo 2000 websight does not mean he came up with the "eight" considerations. Your right maybe he did not spell out his source but if you are familiar with Parkers version their should be no mistake in where he got the idea. Sorry I seem rude to you but I ain't got time to sugar coat every thought that pops into my head.
Respectfully


----------



## roryneil (Jul 9, 2003)

It's interesting, but every student has a booklet with all the charts from each belt inside. My original white belt chart all tattered and torn has the web of knowledge on it. The charts are a little more modernized now thanks to Mr. Hall. Frankly, I found the organization of material interesting, but not something that's a master key to martial arts dominance.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _*
> I reject the term "preperatory" because it suggests you are done considering once the fight has begun. In fact I have never heard that term put toguether with considerations; so I may not know what you are even talking about.
> *



For one who seems to bite at others hard........ it appears YOU have not been around Kenpo long.   Have you heard of or read, Ed Parkers Infinite Insights?  See Volume I, Chapter 11, pages 101-114



> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _*
> Sorry I seem rude to you but I ain't got time to sugar coat every thought that pops into my head.
> *



CD is not the only one that you seem rude to.  I know Skip very well, and have never heard him talk to anyone with the tone of your attitude, but rather try to enlighten the individual to what he was trying to discuss ...... he always had time to discuss Kenpo clearly and without insult.

:asian:


----------

